# Planning to Buy Region-Free DVD Player. Help me find one.



## Yoda (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi,

I'm Planning to buy a DVD Player.

Does anyone know where to buy Good DVD Players in Banglaore.


I have a few points in my mind before buying it.


I'm looking for a "Code Free & Region Free DVD Player" with Progressive Scan, Dolby 5.1.   Can I find it in Bangalore, if not where in India.


a.) Suggest some "Good" or "Best" DVD Player(picture Quality,Sound and Reliability) with Good Build quality ,Warranty and Support.


b.) The DVD player should Play ALL DVD movies from ALL 6 REGIONS
Regions 1-6

Region Areas 
1 USA, Canada 
2 Japan, Europe, Middle-East, South Africa 
3 South Korea, Hongkong, Taiwan 
4 New Zeland, Australia, Mexico, South America 
5 Former Soviet Union, Africa, Indian Sub-Continent 
6 China

i.e. It should play Plays Regions 1,2,3,4,5,6 (Region-Free DVD Player)



c.) It should play .wma / Windows media files, MP3, JPEG, HDCD and Karaoke!

    It should play Disc Formats DVD, DVD+/-R, DVD+/-RW, VCD, JPEG, CD, CD-R, CD-RW, MP3, DVD-Audio

    It should Support all REA & RCE Discs

    It should play NTSC/PAL Plays PAL and NTSC DVD Movies on NTSC, PAL or Multisystem TVs. 

    WMA Playback (CD-R/RW)

    VCR Friendly


d.) Is there any DVD Player that comes with Code-free Chipset Modification.
    Modification with ICOS 725 chipset technology guarantees compatibility with all DVD Regions (1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6) with       only the finest picture quality.


Is there any company in India or Bangalore providing this kind of DVD Player with all the above features.


What about Companies like Samsung or LG or Sony or Pioneer etc.... do they offer these type of Custom made DVD Players.


I checked the websites of Samsung(India) and LG(India) but one of them have listed these features(Region-free or Code-free or support for all REA & RCE Discs)in their products.


Guys please help me BUY an GOOD DVD PLAYER with features mentioned above. If that DVD Player can be found in "Bangalore" I will be really Happy or even I won't mind going to some other cities in India to buy this kind of DVD Player.

   

Thanx in Anticipation
Arsenal.


----------



## theraven (Sep 16, 2004)

u dont have to streess ur need for a region free dvd player soo many times in ur post
anyways tehre are very few or none players which are dvd region free
tho u can make it region free thru firmware updates ..
and this has been discussed before ... blade_runner's solution ..
so search for it on the forum .. ull find it .
apart from this ... pinoeer/samsung/sony/philips are good .. in that order of preference ...
for ur features .. all these companies have the features in diff models. . so just look for the one u want
for more info on ur firmware updates .. just google it
or even ask ur local engineer to put in the "mod" chip for region free playback


----------



## Yoda (Sep 17, 2004)

*Thanx Raven.*

Thanks  theraven for ur response.

Can u give me the Link of the " blade_runner's solution ". I tried searching
it but couldn't find it.

Or can u tell me the month and year the the TOPIC was posted, so that it will be easy for me to find it.

Is there any company in Bangalore or Within India that do custom-made DVD Palyers with waranty and support.

Thanx
Arsenal.


----------



## theraven (Sep 17, 2004)

im lookin myself. .. will post if i find it
it was within the last month itself.. not too long ago
and like i said
just google for firmware upgrades ... thats what he did ..


----------

